
Yahoo Japan and Line are reportedly going to merge - shenli3514
https://techcrunch.com/2019/11/13/yahoo-japan-and-line-are-reportedly-going-to-merge/
======
AdrienLemaire
Just read the news, that's impressive. Wondering what service they'll become.

Reading NHK news, I also understand that on the 18th, Yahoo and Line decided
to finance a new HR company that'll manage both 50 million yahoo users and 82
million Line users from October 2020.

[https://www3.nhk.or.jp/news/easy/k10012181221000/k1001218122...](https://www3.nhk.or.jp/news/easy/k10012181221000/k10012181221000.html)

